# Building a barn



## bmhughes89 (May 31, 2017)

So I'm looking to build a barn for my wood working, feed and hay storage and tools/tractor equipment. My fathers an architect and a wood worker and I'm pretty handy with wood myself, so I have the building part down pretty well. My question is for people with a barn they have built or refurbished themselves, or someone's dream barn ideas. It's going to be a 24 x 32 (roughly) in your standard tobacco barn style. (I was thinking about doing a crib barn, but I feel like I can make it into a crib barn down the road if need be.) looking for opinions on lofts, work bench ideas (I was thinking of having my current work bench in there and having a table bolted to the wall on hinges that I can fold down to extend the table. Any ideas will help. Will probably start work on the barn when the fall/winter comes so it's not so damn hot out. Haha. Thanks!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Build aa pole barn, cover it with metal sides and roof, large doors on a slide rail, a ccouple windows, concrete floor, then place your workbench where it best suits and be done with it, I would go a little bigger than 24x32....


----------



## chaossmurf (Jan 6, 2017)

id suggest door hinges like bedroom door or front door type door hinges ---I used them on my folding benches in garage & they can hold my weight easily jumping on them ---gotta test them for weight somehow  ---then just make sure you place the mount abpve the bench t hold them in the upright position properly  I placed mine slightly too low & they have too be hammered into the upright position eventuLLY IL GO SAW MYSELF SOME EXTRA CLEARANCE


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

The part I'm familiar with is the construction of a loft for purposes of storing hay. So many farmers lose baled hay because the area where they store it is not well ventilated. Thus, I countered the possibility of this by putting "hardware cloth" at the top of the loft just under the rafters instead of regular siding boards. I also store the baled hay on top of 2x4 boards so air can better circulate under the stacked hay. I've been using this loft now since 1996 and have never lost any baled hay stored there.


----------

